# Bedroom TV Socket



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi All

We have an 2010 Autotrail Chieftain. I could not get a tv to work when connected into the aerial socket in the bedroom. The 2 power sockets work fine but the aerial socket does not seem to be connected. Has anyone else had this problem? It was sugggested by a service agent that the socket is not connected at build. I find this hard to believe. Why would you fit a unit and not have it functional? Why would you connect the power and not the antenna.

Any comments appreciated (help full please) :wink:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Is there another aerial socket installed and if so does this work?

If not then have you checked whether an aerial signal amplifier is installed and if so whether is is switched on/receiving power? (Ours is hidden high up in the drinks cabinet, requires a slider switch to be turned on, confirmed by the presence of a red light.)


Edit: PS I assume the 'van does actually have an aerial fitted??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes.. double check that the aerial amplifier is turned on ?
Usually in a cupboard somewhere.

I find it hard to believe they would not fit a cable otherwise why waste money on fitting a socket...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A fried of mine had a similar problem and found the splitter was faulty.

peedee


----------



## YamiRen (Jun 12, 2011)

Our 2007 Miami had the same situation when we purchas it this year from Salop Leisure, Shrewsbury. Their technician, Adam, supplied a 3 point video/audio to scart lead and this solved the problem. The socket arrangement in our bedroom has a 12v on top then a 3pin mains socket then the yellow/white/red sockets on the bottom. Hope this helps!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The "default" connection on my 2010 Autotrail (and I believe other ones) was that the bedroom aerial socket is connected to one of the FM out sockets on the digital tuner for the front monitor. This means that all you can watch is whatever the tuner has been tuned into and even then that is after tuning in the rear TV to whatever frequency the tuner is outputting FM on.

All I did was to disconnect the rear TV FM cable from the back of the tuner and connect it in to the second and spare out socket in the Status booster box. It is necessary to change the plug from the satellite type F connector one that is on the cable to a standard FM coax type.


----------



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

YamiRen said:


> Our 2007 Miami had the same situation when we purchas it this year from Salop Leisure, Shrewsbury. Their technician, Adam, supplied a 3 point video/audio to scart lead and this solved the problem. The socket arrangement in our bedroom has a 12v on top then a 3pin mains socket then the yellow/white/red sockets on the bottom. Hope this helps!


All Thanks.
The front TV/Media unit work fine (well, as best as these media units work). The van is in having its first annual check at the moment so I will report back next week.


----------



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

Well all sorted now. It is just as Peribro said. the rear socket is wired to an FM output on the digibox. You have to tune the bedroom tv using the analogue search. And yes you have to tune in the front unit first to what you want to watch. Strange but true. I will also do as Peribro has done and wire it direct to the status.

Thanks All 

Roger


----------

